# hindi ng lahat



## Qcumber

I found this on the web.
"HINDI NG LAHAT NG TRADITION AY MINAMALI NI HESUS"
[Hindî nang lahát nang tradisyón ay minámalî ni Hesús.]

I think it means:
= Jesus was not considering all the tradition as bad.

My question concerns: Hindî ng lahát nang tradisyón ay
Shouldn’t it be this?
Hindî ang lahát ng tradisyón ay


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber, as far as I'm concerned, the best form would be *Hindi lahat ng tradisyon ay minamali ni Hesus* but I think your version is also acceptable.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hi Qcumber, as far as I'm concerned, the best form would be *Hindi lahat ng tradisyon ay minamali ni Hesus* but I think your version is also acceptable.


Oh yes, Moonshine, you apply to it the rule whereby_ ang_ is erased before _lahát_.
The important point for me was to be sure _ng_ was wrong before _lahát_.
Thanks a lot.


----------

